# ADS - Adslot Limited



## bugmenot (4 October 2009)

Interested to hear people's opinion on this stock. Seems quite undervalued at the moment IMO having not benefited at all from the recent months rallying, it is still floating around initial price.

WFM at a glance are a web company specialising in web site design, web site optimisation (SEO) and they have a 20% interest in a company called Adslot which seems quite promising.

One of the things I really like about WFM is the experience and background of 2 of the directors, they started Hitwise which sold for over $200 million a few years back.

http://www.google.com/finance?q=ASX:WFM

http://www.webfirm.com/


----------



## ShareGuy (4 October 2009)

*Re: WFM - Webfirm*

They reported a $4m operating loss in 2009, $6.7m loss in 2008. 

And correct me if im wrong but the exec directors salary increased 4 fold

Has been in a significant downtrend with high volume recently...

I have only done limited research but what was good about this stock? Oh the market has rallied and it hasn't...


----------



## bugmenot (5 October 2009)

*Re: WFM - Webfirm Group*

I am interested because I am looking for exposure to SEO, google and general growth of the web. I think this company ticks all those boxes.

Have to spend some more time researching Adslot, WFM have 20%.

http://www.adslot.com.au/

From their website it appears the Australian govt commited to Adslot technology for trading carbon credits:

_"Over $1bn in supply chain contracts have been auctioned using the algorithms that adslot employs, and the technology was chosen by the Australian government to auction $10B carbon permits per annum starting in 2010. Adslot has four international patent applications covering the combinatorial auction algorithms (two awarded)."_

I fear that Adslot will compete with google media auctions, and IMO most companies trying to compete with google will be squashed slowly but surely.


----------



## jtl (2 December 2010)

*Re: WFM - Webfirm Group*

For all those who remember, my history of WFM started back with it was OPTUM GROUP LIMITED (OPM) back in 2003.

OPTUM GROUP LIMITED (OPM) consisted of some medical thingys that made no profit for shareholders at all. Pretty much a useless stock of which share price was as low as 0.02c a share.

The guy/s that own those medical thingy suddenly had a great idea of how to own back the whole medical thingys under the cost of $1. Nicely executed too..under the nose of ASIC, ASX and no one suspected a thing.

The found Ansearch and bought it and change OPM to ANH. Then sold OPM medical thingy back to themselves for $1... See the picture, so all OPM shareholders now found themselves having shares on a "search engine", not any longer on the medical thingys!!!! HAHAHA. , Of course then also created lotsa smokescreens and roller coaster rides to rally the share price for ANH, to the point of saying Ansearch will be competing with Google soon someday. LOL.

ANH then become WFM...hmmm... whatever happened to their grand dream of being there with Google from their Ansearch....

Well, just a theory to go by anyway... looking back and where are those OPM guys that started this??? All gone....


----------



## piggybank (21 August 2013)

Funny that this thread hasn't been resurrected before now. Anyone here who knows what is going on for the price to suddenly take off?

The last news from the company, was its reply (to an ASX speeding ticket) which was very interesting. 

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=ADJ&E=ASX&N=393105


----------



## Fire Bull (7 February 2014)

Adslot seems to be going from strength to strength. They've signed up some pretty big global web publishers and the facilitate acquisition should provide the demand side. They're also trading cheaply, at prices not seen since last October.


----------



## Aussie Ostridge (21 August 2014)

Fire Bull said:


> Adslot seems to be going from strength to strength. They've signed up some pretty big global web publishers and the facilitate acquisition should provide the demand side. They're also trading cheaply, at prices not seen since last October.




Online advertising platform that anyone can do? I'm in. Microsoft also see the potential!


----------



## Aussie Ostridge (2 September 2014)

http://www.finnewsnetwork.com.au/ar...il&utm_term=0_93a5b03408-17ad2d50a5-137676413


----------



## peter2 (30 April 2020)

No discussion on ADJ for over 5 years implies price has been going down. 
Yes, price has been going down for the past 4 years. I was attracted to this for my May 2020 pick by the large range day a few days earlier. Price closed back at 0.02, but someone thought it was worth paying a lot more before supply jumped in. 

I don't understand what the company does exactly other than it has technology/software to help manage future advertising bookings and costs. I'm on a "wing and a prayer" with this one.


----------



## Skate (30 April 2020)

peter2 said:


> Yep, it picked the move in PDI but who trades this sort of micro crap stock?




@peter2 I'm with you, I couldn't entertain trading the market dregs but I'm sure some do. It's evident from your chart your "BB strategy" picked it nicely, so did "The Ducati Blue Bar Strategy"

*If only we had the guts to have a punt*
"The Ducati Blue Bar Strategy" picked the move for both (PDI & ADJ) but the parameter settings & price filter excludes signals being generated for these low value securities. Moving in & out of these positions smoothly (without slippage) may be the sticking point. I'm now thinking money can be made with the occasional flutter as "The Ducati Blue Bar Strategy" exits a position quickly when the move doesn't follow through.







Skate.


----------



## tech/a (30 April 2020)

Saw this on my scans 
Thought it a bit thin.


----------



## System (14 May 2020)

On May 14th, 2020, Adslot Limited changed its ASX code from ADJ to ADS.


----------

